# Lease hunting



## Leveraction 45 (Aug 9, 2017)

Does anyone know of a lease that needs a member within one/one and a half hours of Evans/Augusta Ga.? I did not reapply to hunt at Ft. Gordon this year and have been trying to get settled in; however I am looking for a club that I can bring my son and daughter. Would like to get established with a solid group of good people and great hunters now that I am back. Deer, Turkey and small game. Thanks.


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 9, 2017)

Check the Clubs looking for members section a little down the page.


----------



## Leveraction 45 (Aug 9, 2017)

Having difficulty locating the clubs looking for members section. I've gone down the page, but can't find it. Thanks.


----------



## transfixer (Aug 9, 2017)

http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?f=100


----------



## Leveraction 45 (Aug 10, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 10, 2017)

Moved to appropriate forum.


----------



## revrandyf (Aug 10, 2017)

Look at Briar Creek Sportsman's Club website.  15000+ acres of pretty much all types of hunting, several ponds and creeks to fish in.  Family oriented.


----------



## Leveraction 45 (Aug 10, 2017)

I've heard about it. Thanks.


----------



## Trip Penn (Aug 29, 2017)

I have a club in Columbia County, bow only until Dec. 1.  PM me if you want more info.


----------



## 78Bronco (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm managing a club in Effingham Co.  We are about 2hrs from Augusta.  Let me know if you are interested in more info.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=905715&highlight=


----------

